# Android apps to download large files



## SuperDuperMe

Hey all, im wondering if there is a way to download a large file on an android phone, specifically x10 mini. Reason is, my gf's phone has a large download limit, and i would like to take advantage of this.


----------



## legalize

Can't you save files straight from the browser?

You can root her phone and install a different rom (custom version of the OS) and tether to your computer using a third party app, and then just download as you normally would on your comp. Usually wireless carriers frown upon unauthorized tethering and "unlimited" is usually limited.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

yeh its unlimited...but limited to 20gb, and i dont want to get her sim cancelled by tethering. Iirc there nothing in the terms that says she cant download from her phone which is why i need somehting which will allow me to download large fikles on her phone. I tried from her normal browser but the phone crashed


----------



## legalize

Have you checked the market place for a download manager or something? Maybe an ftp prog that you can point to files?

I don't have an Android so my help is pretty limited hehe, sorry!


----------



## speedyink

You can download a torrent app from the market and download legal stuff, like all the live music that's out there for grabs.

Also, i'm assuming you have a large sd card =P


----------



## utags

tethering is the best way, you can make your girl friend phone as a HSDPA modem in this process.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

tethering is against the terms and conditions, and im mostly thinking about things like patches, and add ons for games, so obviously legal files. She has a large enough sd card, its just getting the bloody things to download 

Is there any alternative browsers you can download on android that would allow you to download large files?


----------



## utags

mikeb2817 said:


> tethering is against the terms and conditions, and im mostly thinking about things like patches, and add ons for games, so obviously legal files. She has a large enough sd card, its just getting the bloody things to download
> 
> Is there any alternative browsers you can download on android that would allow you to download large files?



I'm sorry friend, i use my phone data connection more carefully, I have 375MB for one month. There are few download manager apps in android market, you can try them. And also i think uTorrent remote can also download torrents to SD (not sure).


----------



## utags

mikeb2817 said:


> tethering is against the terms and conditions, and im mostly thinking about things like patches, and add ons for games, so obviously legal files. She has a large enough sd card, its just getting the bloody things to download
> 
> Is there any alternative browsers you can download on android that would allow you to download large files?



You can use new cheat tethering app called "Tether by ClockworkMod". I can cheat your carriers and they can't detect you are sharing your connection with the computer. Try it.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.tether

Tether Android Phone With Computer Without Detectable No Root


----------



## wonderboy1953

*I understand that WiFi is good for downloading large files*

that you can look into.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Wouldnt that techincally be constituted as illegal?


----------



## turbodiesel

no torrents aren't illegal but downloading stuff like movies, hacked OSes is 

torrents are usually full of crap anyway


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I meant tethering against the terms of a phone provider.


----------



## speedyink

mikeb2817 said:


> tethering is against the terms and conditions, and im mostly thinking about things like patches, and add ons for games, so obviously legal files. She has a large enough sd card, its just getting the bloody things to download
> 
> Is there any alternative browsers you can download on android that would allow you to download large files?



You can't download them in the stock browser?  I've downloaded files (although no bigger than 150mb) right from the browser.  If not, try firefox, opera mobile, dolphin, or any of the other browsers.  Opera I know comes with a file downloader.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I had a ganders online and it seems opera mini has a limit to the size you can download, i wasnt aware firefox had a broswer though so i shall try that. Thanks.


----------



## Gary24

You can try using uTorrent app. It has got many large files in its database like tv shows, movies, music, etc. I hope it works.


----------



## turbodiesel

using utorrent on ANY device to pirate stuff like movies and music is illegal

simplest way is to download to PC then to move to phone


----------

